# It might be hard to put into practice, but the concept is simple - think different. You will get better.



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

This is not something new or even all that interesting. I'd just like share what has helped me and reiterate what many others have said before. I'm doing so because it's obvious it works. It's what has worked for me.

I'm not 100% better, there's still something a little "off" about how I perceive things, and sometimes my DP fluctuates and can make me detach really badly from everything...but overall, since I've stopped fixating on using my mind to obsess over fears that hadn't even happened yet (or were unlikely to) or exhaust myself by constantly making myself produce anxiety by asking the *same *questions over and over again just for the sake of worry and not for any intellectual curiosity or with an intent to actually come to a conclusion, I've become more grounded in reality. I'm not as numb as I was before - I can feel things, I can even feel things for other people. My mind is somewhat quicker. DP aside, the quality of my life has improved drastically. I just feel better.

I strongly recommend CBT for anyone out there that has issues that I had. You HAVE to find healthier and more productive ways of thinking about things, you can't let anxiety overwhelm your life and in turn prolong the duration of your depersonalization and the intensity of it. You can't keep sprinting at full speed in your little hamster wheel anymore. You're going nowhere.


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

yes i love u


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, Im getting to a point where I can't even take some of my fears seriously anymore. I mean a couple of years ago I was afraid of sleeping with my door closed, I do it all the time now.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

I think some of us might have to live with dp/dr most of our lives, now it just depends on how you cope with it. Some days will be worse, if you lessen the severity of it it won't bother you as much. You can live your life, enjoy things again, it's not all hopeless. I feel better than i did a few months ago. Not as OCD, depressed, or anxious, but the dp/dr is still there. The fog has lifted a little but not completely, and i still feel disconnected from my body and my actions, but it's not as severe as it was so it doesn't bother me as much anymore.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

eiji850 said:


> I think some of us might have to live with dp/dr most of our lives, now it just depends on how you cope with it. Some days will be worse, if you lessen the severity of it it won't bother you as much. You can live your life, enjoy things again, it's not all hopeless. I feel better than i did a few months ago. Not as OCD, depressed, or anxious, but the dp/dr is still there. The fog has lifted a little but not completely, and i still feel disconnected from my body and my actions, but it's not as severe as it was so it doesn't bother me as much anymore.


The whole "some of us will have to live most of our lives with DP" thing might be true in SOME cases...but I wouldn't even think about that. I've heard stories of people with DP for 15 years, even having it since they were a kid, that got better. Every case is different because every person's mind (including past experiences that mind has gone through) and every environment they are in are different, there are all kinds of varying factors to keep in mind that impact a specific recovery or the reason why someone has had it for so long.

Other than that, I agree. You can live something approaching a fulfilling life with DP. Yeah, it's not always going to feel like you're experiencing the totality of life, because you most likely aren't (_at the moment)_...but you can either be a pussy about difficult circumstances or you can develop a sack through sheer will. Reality is reality, but we have a choice is how we react to that reality, as unideal as it may be.

Sounds harsh, but I actually enjoy my life despite DP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Another brilliant post from you again







I agree wholeheartedly. There is a definite connection with DP and damaging thought patterns.


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

GroupHug said:


> I strongly recommend CBT for anyone out there that has issues that I had. You HAVE to find healthier and more productive ways of thinking about things, you can't let anxiety overwhelm your life and in turn prolong the duration of your depersonalization and the intensity of it. You can't keep sprinting at full speed in your little hamster wheel anymore. You're going nowhere.


have you seen a CBT therapist or have you read self-help books? I'm reading a self-help book with focus on dp/dr which is based on CBT... it feels great when I'm actually reading but I haven't spotted a major difference in my behavior though. when I do get spaced out, I'm sooooo full of anxiety and fear which, sometimes, can't be eased by any thoughts.

I totally can identity with the whole obsessing over the same questions 24/7. sometimes (well, quite often) it's like I can feel my mind (well, my dp/dr mind) WANTING to think those thoughts (so I can release the anxiety or something?), and the conscious me actively trying to stop them. I know I know, worst thing I can do.

but is that what they call pure-o thoughts?


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

sherlock said:


> have you seen a CBT therapist or have you read self-help books? I'm reading a self-help book with focus on dp/dr which is based on CBT... it feels great when I'm actually reading but I haven't spotted a major difference in my behavior though. when I do get spaced out, I'm sooooo full of anxiety and fear which, sometimes, can't be eased by any thoughts.
> 
> I totally can identity with the whole obsessing over the same questions 24/7. sometimes (well, quite often) it's like I can feel my mind (well, my dp/dr mind) WANTING to think those thoughts (so I can release the anxiety or something?), and the conscious me actively trying to stop them. I know I know, worst thing I can do.
> 
> but is that what they call pure-o thoughts?


I'm seeing a therapist trained in CBT.

I think you could call it pure-o. Whatever you call it, the most effective treatment is CBT.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

livinginhell333 said:


> I think some of us might have to live with dp/dr most of our lives


No.


----------

